# Congo - Sudan Deployment?



## C.F.L. (7 Oct 2012)

I know this is probably a re-post and people are sick of hearing this stuff about Africa, but I would like to breath new life into this topic by asking what people think of Gen. Walt Natynczyk recent announcements of Africa becoming the next deployment for the Army. There are article's all over the internet about this topic being a reality and many of these article's stress that the military has quietly begun angling to take command of the UN's largest peacekeeping mission, which is in Congo, according to sources at the Department of National Defence and in Afghanistan. Plus the UN's peacekeeping office in New York has long complained about a shortage of well-trained, well-equipped troops for all of its missions.

I thank you for any and all feedback, what people think about a return to peacekeeping, what would the Canadian peacekeeper of today be like in comparison to pre-Afghanistan?


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Oct 2012)

Can you quote a source for the statement, and the comments? It would make it a lost easier to form an opinion and offer comments.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Can you quote a source for the statement, and the comments? It would make it a lost easier to form an opinion and offer comments.



Yes CFL, please enlighten us.


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Oct 2012)

Thanks to the magic of google I was able to determine that there was a little flurry of interest back in the Spring when the CDS said something about the forces wondering where the next deployment would be. This was followed by some stories about the establishment of staging areas around the world. There has been little else of note since then, and nothing that would fly in the face of African reluctance to see white faces with guns enforcing external decrees.

If you have some more recent information, please enlighten us.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (7 Oct 2012)

1 Canadian Div uses a deployment to Somalia as it's training template under the pre-text of Canada running a Divisional level HQ... perhaps this is what you're referencing?


----------



## Journeyman (7 Oct 2012)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> 1 Canadian Div uses a deployment to Somalia as it's training template under the pre-text of Canada running a Divisional level HQ... perhaps this is what you're referencing?


1 Canadian Div *is* a pretext.   :not-again:

On this topic however, I've heard through my chain of command (hence, no link) that there's no desire at the DND-level for another mass deployment any time soon.


----------



## Popurhedoff (7 Oct 2012)

The Congo, everything there wants to eat you... I was in Zaire, Rwanda, Uganda, Kenya, and Djboutii in the mid 90's. Our current Rwandian cook says that things have gotten a lot better there but as posted above, the political will and money for another large deployment is just not there.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## C.F.L. (7 Oct 2012)

Just some articles that renewed my interest in the topic; 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canadian-army-chief-won-t-confirm-congo-rumours-1.500048 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/commentary/defining-canadas-role-in-congo/article4189359/
http://www.vancouversun.com/news/After+Afghanistan+Canadian+troops+provide+peacekeeping+Congo/2737731/story.html
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/if-canadas-military-is-itching-for-a-fight-it-wont-be-in-the-congo/article4352828/


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Oct 2012)

IMHO, until there are boots on the ground any deployment anywhere is hear say.......


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (7 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> 1 Canadian Div *is* a pretext.   :not-again:



You're right, especially when the entire deployment concept is that a Canadian Divisional HQ would command 3 foreign brigades.... seems legit


----------



## Retired AF Guy (7 Oct 2012)

C.F.L. said:
			
		

> Just some articles that renewed my interest in the topic;
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canadian-army-chief-won-t-confirm-congo-rumours-1.500048
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/commentary/defining-canadas-role-in-congo/article4189359/
> ...



The articles you link to are all from 2010 - ancient history. Have you got anything more recent??


----------



## C.F.L. (8 Oct 2012)

hmmmm well if we aren't going to Africa,  after Afghanistan, it could be years before another deployment for the army?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Oct 2012)

C.F.L. said:
			
		

> hmmmm well if we aren't going to Africa,  after Afghanistan, it could be years before another deployment for the army?



Quit trying to "Crystal ball" this......... :


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Oct 2012)

C.F.L. said:
			
		

> hmmmm well if we aren't going to Africa,  after Afghanistan, it could be years before another deployment for the army?




It could be years ... it could be next week IF there is some crisis that our Prime Minister decides requires Canadian military intervention. But, perhaps it will just be the Navy ~ that's happened several times in the last few years; or just the RCAF ~ that's happened, too; or some combination of RCN/Army or Army/RCAF or just RCN/RCAF. The government will decide based upon its own, internal, assessment of *vital interests*. The decisions will be made by politicians on the advice of a few very, very senior civilian bureaucrats; they will, almost certainly, ask the CDS for his *technical* advice - how many ships/planes/people? how fast can they get there? etc - but he will not, likely, be asked to help decide if it, the next deployment, is a good idea or not.


----------



## CombatDoc (8 Oct 2012)

C.F.L. said:
			
		

> hmmmm well if we aren't going to Africa,  after Afghanistan, it could be years before another deployment for the army?


That's what I would put my money on.  Post-Afghanistan, there is neither the political will nor the $$ for a large-scale foreign deployment.  Of course it is a political decision whether or not to send troops, but the PM and his office are aware of the two points I mention above.  I suspect that we will have a more quiescent few years before embarking on any overseas deployment, provided there are no "crises" that erupt.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2012)

Thank you Mr. Campbell.

That's about the most definitive answer available, at this time.

There's no need to continue and watch this go in the sewer.

If someone has something earth shattering and\ or game changing, contact a Mod.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

